# Do u watch TV News?????



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Rarely,,,,,,,, Too Bloody to me,,,..most of them just lie lie and lie! 

I used to watch News most of my life, I was 8 or 9 y.o. when I started watching Night News........Watched Two Wars Live!,,,,,, 



Last year, the war on Libya was interesting!! they were totally unfair!!! 

the worst seeing those on CNN with a big smile on their face talking about 30+ civilians killed by NATO!!! and that Anderson cooper !! brrr what an ugly man!!!


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Something funny,,,,, I noted that FOX news is always against those Muslims and sometimes Saudis!!

but what most people don't note is that 22 years ago when Murdoch was facing bankruptcy ,, a Saudi man helped him and invested in his companies!!

I mean if muslims r evils and Terrorists and Anti-Americans, why u took $$$ from one of them??


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't care much for the News, but my partner does, so I end up watching 1-3 hours of News per day. Usually BBC News and Sky News, but when there are interesting world events on, I like to watch Russia Today, they always have a different take on things.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

The TV news is very bias and controlled. That's the reason I watch very little of it


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I sometimes watch it.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I read all my news for the most part. Every now and then I see a video clip of some news posted online that I watch.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I usually watch CNN in the evening for a little while. I like Anderson Cooper.


----------



## NWZ (Dec 21, 2011)

I sometimes watch the PBS news or BBC America's news broadcast (also on PBS), but I have pretty much given up on ABC, CBS, NBC and the cable news networks.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I watch my local news occasionally. I used to watch national news but most of the national media has such an extereme liberal bias to it that I don't watch it much anymore. They should just report the news intstead of trying to spin it. Just tell us what happend. :no


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I do my best to avoid it.


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

yeah but mainly sports nd tech news


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Double Indemnity said:


> I usually watch CNN in the evening for a little while. I like Anderson Cooper.







Anderson Cooper is handsome!, but a big liar~

the bad part is that a lot of News Ch's r not free to air! I mean people pay $$!! why don't they just say the truth!


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Nope. I just occasionally read articles online. Watching the News depresses me too much. Its always about Robberies, Missing People, Murders, Rape, etc. I get sick of hearing about that stuff.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I hate the news...except when they show sports.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I used to watch the world news daily, but I stopped about a year ago. It's just too depressing.


----------



## BornInTheWrongPlanet (Jul 22, 2011)

No. Unless someone is watching I have no interest in it. I'd rather browse through the news online and read the ones that are of interest to me.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I'd rather browse news online. I like reading BBC world news sometimes, and sometimes local news but thats about it.


----------



## LoveButterfly808 (Jun 9, 2012)

I live in USA, and I watch msnbc news & Nancy Grace..I also look it up on the internet daily..


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

nah, I already know its a ****ty world
I dont want to know, that 80 people died in a suicide attack in afghanistan
I especially feel sorry for my guy,my boyfriend who is from afghanistan always gets blamed if something bad happands over there, or something bad with muslims, 
cause then ofcourse he has to take responsibility for like 1% of the people who he happands to share the same heritage/faith with
or that dog has been tortured or starved to death or that they havent found the guy who tortured and raped a 2 year old or the parents threw acid on their children..
watching the news makes me even more depressed,
I wish there was a channel devoted to good news only,
''dog had 80 puppies'' or ''airplane flies through whole nation to throw candy glitter and confetti everywhere'' or something like that...


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

BBC world news sometimes, other than that not really. Local news is boring and uneventful.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Usually only when someone else is watching and I happen to be in the same room.


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

No, it's too depressing.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I rarely do so. It's terribly boring, always the same things - politics, murder, crap etc. I watch the local news occasionally when other people have the channel on, but still very rarely.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

I actually have this weird thing for news - I watch it every day, BBC World, CNN, Lithuanian ones, whatever . Not that I would be very interested in what is happening in Sudan, Libya, etc. ,but I't some kind of pleasure for me to listen to it, especially late in the evening.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

aquilla said:


> I actually have this weird thing for news - I watch it every day, BBC World, CNN, Lithuanian ones, whatever . Not that I would be very interested in what is happening in Sudan, Libya, etc. ,but I't some kind of pleasure for me to listen to it, especially late in the evening.


During the war on Libya CNN & BBC were~ lying!! playing a dirty game!!


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Does the Colbert Report and Daily Show count? 
If so then yes I do quite frequently, if not than no not at all.


Does IGN and Gamespot count as internet news? Do The Hodge Twins count as internet news?! I'm kidding of course they do! They clearly report on the most important topics.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

No, I read news online.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

I watch some local network news broadcasts, but I don't really watch the cable news like MSNBC or CNN, etc. I really only watch the news when I'm eating breakfast in the morning. In general I don't care to watch it all that much. Mostly just watch the weather and a few stories that interest me.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Hardly, some days I don't waing it but most days I hate it and want to get away from it


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I read news online but not on tv. I think the internet suffices for finding out what happens in the world.


----------



## BullyPatrol (Nov 8, 2015)

I watch the news all the time.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

If I'm in the room when it is on, I'll watch it.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Nope, no news.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah I always watched the local news from I was a kid. Keep me informed about what's going on around the city. Even when I was always traveling and in hotels most weeks, I would watch their local news. I don't really watch world news...usually find what's going on in the world easily through other sources including the local news. Oh and the news has some hotties as newscasters and reporters(I know CNN, Fox, etc have some very good looking women too), got a couple in my city. But it's Pittsburgh that had the hottest reporter I seen. Amber Nicotra! Made sure whenever I was in there I never missed the news lol.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

No, I read all of my news online.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

No, not anymore. I used to watch the local and national news on TV all the time up until about 5-6 years ago. Now I get almost all of my news from the internet, though it's mostly national news. I don't actively search out local news so I often miss things that happen around here- not that it bothers me much though.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

If I'm not doing anything specific I tend to have News 24 on a lot. Either that or I have NewsRadio on - I leave it on all night. They broadcast the BBC after about 10pm or so and it's nice to wake up and hear familiar voices through the night. I've been doing that for years.


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

haven't watched tv in years. All pathetic bull ****


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

I'll watch bits and pieces of the news on the three TVs directly in front of me while I'm working out at the gym. Other than that, I don't watch the news (I don't even have a TV); I read it on my computer and through my news app on my phone.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I used to simply because there was nothing else on. I'd watch Granada Reports, which is the North West England Regional news, and the ITV national news would follow. Now, I just put the blueray box on and watch things on youtube. I keep up to date with news on the internet.


----------



## Shogun (May 29, 2016)

applesauce5482 said:


> The TV news is very bias and controlled. That's the reason I watch very little of it


Same.
I used to watch it, but then I started putting two and two together... now I can't stand it.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I rarely watch news on the TV these days. Just about all of them broadcast their own political slant on the news rather than being balanced or giving the facts - the BBC immediately springs to mind here, as being 'guilty as charged'... 

I would say most of my news comes from reading a selection of newspapers from their websites. Of course you'll get their own bias but at least if you read a selection, you can formulate your own opinion and maybe pick up on some points that other newspapers blatantly miss. 

Local televised news? I haven't seen any of that for several years. I don't like the area in which I live and therefore have little interest in what's going on unless it directly involves me in some way. I have, however, watched local televised news from other areas of the country I like... Having Sky TV, I can watch local news from just about any area in the UK!


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I don't watch TV anymore, haven't in years. If not for the exclusive programming, it'd be an utterly obsolete medium wherever there is decent internet access.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't watch tv or inject my mind with media poison. So no manipulated news for me.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Nah, I try to keep up on current events by reading news online, but I am frequently oblivious to what's going on in the world.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I like to leave CBC or CNN or BBC news networks on in the background if there's nothing else on. I don't watch the local news at 6 or whatever very often though


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I watch FOX news Mon-Fri each morning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alkalinity (Mar 10, 2013)

I hate the news. It's so triggering, full of death and rape and other ****. It makes my depression worse and reminds me of my own abuse most of the time. Also I hate the constant racism. I avoid it but sometimes get addicted to click bait dailymail articles which I end up regretting.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

No. It's mostly just fear mongering negativity. Not that the world isn't a cruel place, but watching TV news makes you think we're on the brink of apocalypse. 

"Find out what was waiting under this shopper's car and why YOU should be careful... After these messages" 

Five minutes of paid advertising commences.

News returns with some anticlimactic conclusion and some superfluous piece of advice, like "Make sure you dick your dick away before returning from the bathroom".

Since it's all fantasy anyway, I'd rather watch the Joy of Painting with Bob Ross.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

No I hardly ever watch news on television now, it's mostly either so negative/fear-mongering/depressing like others have said. Or just annoying in some cases.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

anything with no adverts


----------



## damagedloser (Jun 5, 2016)

I hate tv news. I only watch it to laugh at it.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hayman said:


> Local televised news? I haven't seen any of that for several years. I don't like the area in which I live and therefore have little interest in what's going on unless it directly involves me in some way.


You mean you don't want to know about the latest stabbing or shooting in Liverpool or Manchester? I only caught it for five minutes today after the tennis and saw someone had been shot in car in Liverpool.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

SD92 said:


> You mean you don't want to know about the latest stabbing or shooting in Liverpool or Manchester? I only caught it for five minutes today after the tennis and saw someone had been shot in car in Liverpool.


Probably...! I find North West news so bleak in general. Nothing happens and when something so minor does, they'll go on and on and on about it for days, if not weeks. Other than that, all that's ever on there is problems with traffic, properties burning down, a nondescript person picking up a nondescript award...

Sorry, but I really can't be bothered with it!

Remember that 'Capital Of Culture' nonsense several years ago...? I know that was quite a big thing but what bothered me was that in the news, they kept on going on about those giant stone/pot coloured animal things. Do you remember them...?! To this day I still have no idea what that was all about or the craze of taking pictures of them...

:get :wtf


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hayman said:


> Probably...! I find North West news so bleak in general. Nothing happens and when something so minor does, they'll go on and on and on about it for days, if not weeks. Other than that, all that's ever on there is problems with traffic, properties burning down, a nondescript person picking up a nondescript award...
> 
> Sorry, but I really can't be bothered with it!
> 
> ...


Superlambananas is what I think they are called. It's a cross between a lamb and a banana. :O Granda Reports seemed to think they were as iconic as the Great Pyramids or the Eiffel Tower and would bring tourists flocking from miles away.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Rarely. I mostly get my news via trending Facebook feeds, blogs, or other online sites. And I don't like to dwell on negativity since I'm already mentally sensitive enough.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I said both yeses, but it's more for local news.


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

Meh, it's mostly "this person died" and "this person died in another way". As exciting as that may, I still pass on it. 

If it's important, the Internet will drama-queen about it anyway.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

SD92 said:


> Superlambananas is what I think they are called. It's a cross between a lamb and a banana. :O Granda Reports seemed to think they were as iconic as the Great Pyramids or the Eiffel Tower and would bring tourists flocking from miles away.


That was it...! I thought 'banana' was in the same somewhere but I didn't want to say it incase I was completely wrong. To this day, I'm utterly baffled by what it's all about and why it become a craze in Liverpool. I just don't 'get it'... To me, they're just pointless gimmicks yet most people went wild over them.



Yes, I remember Granada Reports going crazy over them. It was around this time I stopped watching it and never really got back into it. Lucy Meacock was actually spotted in my father's old place of work back in 2010 (he had a picture of this at the time). Not reporting, but as a regular customer.

Just a random, pointless fact for you...! Much like Granada Reports and indeed local North West news in general! :lol


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

No, because i will see the most important news on twitter or other websites if i care enough about it. I dont wanna waste my life watching entire news broadcasts when i can read it in a minute online. They're too damn repetitive.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

The last time I watched television was around 08-09. All of my news come from a wide variety of online news outlets.


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

no i don't follow the news but my dad watches it every ****ing day


----------

